# Control your grow room from an iPhone"



## sallyfurniss (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm working to develop a computerized grow room automation system similar to the :hubba:Growtronix.com product. This sort of system allows you to completely control the environment in a much more advanced way then with old school timers and controllers. Besides the huge benefit of sending text message alerts (temperature too high, intruder detected) to your cellphone. It also will allow remote access from a computer or cellphone such as an iPhone or Droid. 

My vision is to have the software open source and for the hardware to be sold in kit form. I'm curious if anyone has any thoughts on this and/or any suggestions on features, hardware etc."


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 4, 2010)

call it Skynet.


----------



## gmo (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, so bear with me on this one.  I'm no computer tech and I don't even own an Iphone.  I'm also not great with 120v, it scares me.  I am, however, pretty keen on 12v technology.  
Directed Electronics, a leader in 12v technology, makes a product called the Viper Smartstart.  It is a car remote starter system that is controlled via the iPhone.  You can arm, disarm, remote start, and receive alerts confirming each function directly from iPhone.  The actual 'brain' of the system that is installed in the vehicle has many outputs which are just negative triggers which are meant to be hooked to relays to control doorlocks, or monitor entry points.

I'm thinking that you could set that system up to monitor and control things in your grow room, you just need a 12v power source.  You could use the door trigger monitors to monitor entry points with the same magnets that are used with traditional home alarms.  You could use some of the auxillary trigger outputs to trigger relays that turn on your exhaust.  The system even has a temperature sensor built into the main unit.  Some of the outputs on the Smartstart are even timed latched relay outputs.  You could hit a button on your iPhone and turn on your co2 for 12 minutes.  The possibilities are endless.

The more I think about it, the more I think that this would work exactly as you want it to.  Let me know if you have questions, and I'm gonna do some more research.  I'll be back to this thread.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 5, 2010)

I think I would use one of those $50 program control modules that you can find on EBay and interface it to an old PC. Would need to do a little programming in Visual Basic though.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 5, 2010)

I can monitor my home from my I-pad, access security cameras, turn lights on/off, start dishwasher, etc.

PS, I have a camera thats in the grow room thats pointed to the PH/PPM/temp meter, CO2 monitor, etc. I have yet to make it so I can control these items remotely, but I could If I really wanted too. Tech is out there, for those that want it.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 6, 2010)

hmmmm...ya'll are makeing me feel like a caveman


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 7, 2010)

im with you lf  lol. electrically or electronically inclined i am not.... just getting used to the wheel myself lmao .


----------



## ishnish (Mar 7, 2010)

I know someone that's doing this very thing...  except not really going for an iphone interface but a 'anywhere in the world' log on a secure server thing from any computer...  i believe they're using flash to program..
i've seen their prototype..  very impressive.  looks like a plain toolbox with a plug coming out the side...


----------

